# Fluxbox - mehrere Tastaturlayouts

## Jhinn

Schönen guten Abend,

wie der Titel bereits sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit mehrere Tastaturlayouts unter Fluxbox verwenden zu können.

Standardmäßig ist bei mir das Layout "de" mit der Variante "nodeadkeys" eingestellt. Dafür verwende ich die Datei ~/.fluxbox/init mit der Zeile session.screen0.rootCommand: setxkbmap de -variant "nodeadkeys"

Jetzt suche ich eine Möglichkeit dafür das Tastaturlayout per Tastenkombination Alt+Shift auf eine andere Sprache wechseln zu können. Eine mögliche Lösung wäre das Anpassen der ~/.fluxbox/menu auf den Sprachwechsel, doch damit müsste das Tastaturlayout trotzdem immernoch manuell gewechselt werden. 

Desweiteren kam ich auf die Idee die ~/.fluxbox/keys anzupassen, doch damit kann ich die Sprache nur 1 Mal wechseln und nicht wieder zurück.. Weiss jemand eventuell eine passende Lösung?

Edit:

Alles klar, Lösung selbst gefunden, kann geschlossen werden.

Für alle, die eventuell das selbe Problem haben: session.screen0.rootCommand:    setxkbmap -layout de,ru -variant nodeadkeys,phonetic -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll  :Smile: 

----------

